#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Конфуций о человеколюбии

## Денис Евгеньев

Сделайте, пожалуйста, дословный перевод:

----------

